
Why Amazon Isn’t Ready for Prime Time in China - felixvolny
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-amazon-isnt-ready-for-prime-time-in-china-1503835204
======
arkitaip
Which Alibaba company are they talking about? Because alibaba.com targets
international businesses, so that can't be it.

------
felixvolny
Non-paywalled: [https://t.co/AHQ1BKHQvt](https://t.co/AHQ1BKHQvt)

